
Show HN: Uptime and Performance monitoring with status pages, SSL monitoring - alexlobanov
https://apichecker.com/
======
dbm44
Congratulations on launching.

Yes some people could code this themselves, but others will be willing to pay
for a provided service.

Just a heads up - the language in your FAQ section for the "Why is ApiChecker
monitoring your website" question and answer is a little off. You might want
to revise this

~~~
alexlobanov
Thanks for your feedback :)

Yes, that was weird question and answer, fixed it. Thanks for notice

------
alexlobanov
Hey HN,

here is the uptime and performance monitoring tool i've been working on as a
side/pet project. It actually doesn't require any setup and allow you to
monitor your websites and APIs within few seconds!

We also have features like: SSL monitoring, Public Status pages, different
alert integrations: Slack, Webhook, SMS, Email, etc.

I really have a lot of fun when working on this (the dev. part), but now time
comes for marketing part. And it's usually hard for developers to make good
marketing - for me it's 100% true.

Come talk to me if you want to get a coupon code or something, also I would
love feedback from you guys

------
craftoman
Yeah, pay 5 bucks per month for a service that you can actually code in 10
days max using 10-30 minutes of your daily routine.

PS. I did it in 2 days, 4-6 hours of coding per day.

~~~
alexlobanov
Agree, that's valid point, thanks.

But I will also put some comments:

1\. This service have different servers to monitor your arability from around
the globe. And you will need to pay for servers (if you don't have set of
servers already) - in case if you write your own. But even 1-2 servers will
cost you more then 5$. (1 DO server cost 5$/m just for server)

2\. You don't need to worry about data retention, it's saved up to 1 year.
(some type of businesses require to save their SLA and uptime information for
some period).

3\. It have things that already build, like SSL cert monitoring, status pages,
consolidated dashboard, weekly summary, diagrams and graphs.

But still agree with you, for some people this service is not required or they
can build it by themselves, but can be helpful for others.

